# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Пандава-экадаши или харинама?

## Балабхадра дас

Харе Кришна!
Приймите мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Мы с нашей ятрой раз в две недели в воскресенье выходим в центр города на уличную харинаму (периодичность уже согласована с местными властями). Но на грядущее воскресенье выпадает Пандава-экадаши. Мы с преданными в замешательстве, т. к. в жаркую погоду без питья это мероприятие будет чрезвычайно тяжелым. Переносить на другой день уже поздно. Что важнее? Выдержать полный пост или все же пойти на харинаму, но при этом пить воду?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Важнее научиться принимать на себя ответственность. Кришна частенько создает противоречивые условия, чтобы мы взяли на себя ответственность за принятие решения. Это особая форма очищения. Без ответственности мы не научимся служить Кришне полноценно. Когда я спросил своего учителя о том, можно ли проповедовать в экадаши, он ответил, что для проповедника каждый день - это экадаши. Можете оттолкнуться от этой мысли во время своих размышлений.

----------

